# kickin halloween sound wav.



## stretchnuts (Oct 17, 2006)

hey group i am new and i would like to share a wav file of a halloween sound score that i created. this one has the 13 ghosts latin chant that they use to summon the ghosts in the movie then i added in what i call graveyard wind in the back ground. you can im me at lxmustang70 on aim and ill share it with you and you can rate it


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Just heard it, it was great! 9/10 it loops alot but it is very good!


----------



## Bigreno (Oct 11, 2006)

I'd like to check it out but don't have AIM. Can you post it to Putfile.com or something and throw up a link?


----------



## stretchnuts (Oct 17, 2006)

i dont know how?


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

Id like to hear it as well, email it to me and I can put it up on putfile.com or something.

PM me for the email address.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

ditto... no aim here.... but would love to hear it!!


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

I'm IMing you now to hear it.


----------



## stretchnuts (Oct 17, 2006)

give me an email i lsend you a sample you can rip and loop it its way cool


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I imagine that the sounds contained within this sound file are taken from copyrighted material (such as the film 13 Ghosts), so I'm locking this thread. Please read the forum rules as the sharing and linking to of copyrighted material is strictly prohibited. My forums will not be a springboard for intellectual property piracy.


----------

